# Anleitung um Notebook auseinander zu bauen. Qosmio X770



## Deadhoof (11. April 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe hier ein mittlerweile aus der Garantie gefallenes Toshiba Qosmio X770-107. 

Derzeit läuft die GPU bei 80°C und die CPU bei 62 - 70°C im normalen Browserbetrieb (Idle) . 

Ich wollte mal, da ich das teil noch nicht auseinandergenommen habe, dieses tun, um die WLP zu tauschen, und alles freizupusten. 
Ich finde aber nirgends ne Anleitung dazu, und da ich es nicht kaputt machen will, dachte ich, frage ich mal bei euch, ob einer Erfahrung hat, oder
nen Link für ne Anleitung zum Demontieren.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (11. April 2014)

Ok, also prinzipiell ist das ziemlich einfach. Die meisten Notebooks sind aber nicht sehr benutzerfreundlich zu öffnen. Prinzipiell gibt's nur folgende Regel, wie immer beim PC-Basteln: 
1. vom Strom trennen
2. zuerst entladen

Man fängt im Normalfall damit an, dass man das Notebook umdreht, Akku entnimmt, und alle Schrauben löst. Es gilt: Oberste zuerst, also zuerst die Schrauben von HDD-Abdeckung etc. lösen und diese entnehmen und dann erst die Gehäuseschrauben entfernen.  Wenn du alle Schrauben entfernt hast (am besten in einer magnetischen Schale aufbewahren oder in der Anordnung auflegen, damit du später noch weißt, wo sie waren) kannst du das Laufwerk entfernen. Für die Schritte danach ist jeder Laptop eigen, d.h. ich kann nicht genau sagen, was du machen musst.

Hoffe, dass ich dir ein bisschen helfen konnte.


----------



## kingkoolkris (11. April 2014)

X775 / X770 Disassemble Thermal Repaste

hier gibt's ne anleitung und ein paar bilder.


----------



## Cuddleman (11. April 2014)

SebastianB-Photo schrieb:


> Ok, also prinzipiell ist das ziemlich einfach. Die meisten Notebooks sind aber nicht sehr benutzerfreundlich zu öffnen. Prinzipiell gibt's nur folgende Regel, wie immer beim PC-Basteln:
> 1. vom Strom trennen
> 2. zuerst entladen
> 
> ...




Grundsätzlich ist erstmal dazu nichts einzuwenden!

Ganz so vereinfacht dargestellt, geht's sehr oft nicht und deshalb kann ich auch verstehen, warum "Deedhoof" dazu eine Anleitung benötigt.

Erfahrene, werden sicherlich schon die ein, oder andere knifflige Erfahrung gemacht haben, wo meistens irgendwo versteckt noch ein, oder mehrere Schrauben das Zerlegen schier unmöglich gemacht haben.
Die Hersteller lassen sich immer wieder kleine Nettigkeiten dazu, auch konstruktionsbedingt, einfallen.

Ich empfehle daher, sich so viele Videos aus der Serie, oder einer ähnlichen, anzuschauen, um soviel wie möglich über diese Nettigkeiten heraus zufinden, da sich sowas herstellerübergreifend, oft fast identisch, wiederholt.

Verschiedene Hersteller haben nicht nur allein an der Gehäuseunterseite die Schrauben zugänglich gemacht, sondern nicht selten noch welche unter der Tastatur und unter der Lautsprecherblende.
Wenn man dann endlich alle Schrauben entfernt hat, und nimmt das entsprechende zu entfernende Teil ab, schwubs ist doch da ein Flachkabel, wo man nicht weiß, weshalb das so sinnlos herum liegt/hängt. 
Oft reißt man bei zu forschen vorgehen noch andere Kabel, oder Verbindungen entzwei.

Also unbedingt die nötige Sorgfalt wahren! 
Sinnvoller Weise, auch mal mit einer guten z.B. Taschenlampe in leicht geöffnet Spalte hinein leuchten und schauen, was sich noch so alles unerwartetes dazwischen befindet. 

Vorbeugend sind definitiv Videoanleitungen und so genannte Explosionsdarstellungen des Notebookaufbaus, oder Serviceunterlagen, zu verschiedensten Notebooks diverser Hersteller sehr hilfreich!

Einen entsprechenden Vorgeschmack auf zu erwartende Probleme, gibt's u.a. hier:
Google-Ergebnis für http://www.notebook-doktor.de/wp-content/uploads/l%25C3%25BCfter-reinigung.jpg


----------

